# Cablevision Seeks DISH Orbital Capacity



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Cablevision's DBS unit could "substantially enhance" its proposed satellite TV service if it could gain EchoStar's orbital spectrum at 61.5 degrees, the company recently told personnel at the Federal Communications Commission.

Cablevision's Rainbow DBS, which has a license to operate its own small dish service at 61.5 degrees, asked the FCC last week to consider giving it EchoStar's orbital capacity at the same orbital location. With advanced compression technology, a new satellite and advanced set-top boxes, Rainbow DBS could offer "competitive program packages to underserved DBS customers in rural, suburban and urban markets nationwide," the company said in its presentation to FCC officials.

Rainbow DBS has FCC authorization to use about a third of the orbital location, controlling the same amount of "channels" EchoStar also has at 61.5 degrees. EchoStar operates a satellite at 61.5 degrees. Dominion Satellite, which uses EchoStar's satellite at the orbital location, controls eight channels.

In addition, Cablevision said its DBS plan is the best-positioned to compete with the proposed EchoStar/DirecTV combination. The 61.5-degree orbital slot plays no apparent role in spectrum planning for the merging satellite TV companies, since the combined entity may focus entirely on core, full-CONUS orbital slots, Cablevision said.

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Expect the cost of this service to be ridiculously high since Cablevision's basic cable service is already costs more than E*/D*.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

If it would be rediculously high then almost nobody will want it with Dish/Direct being around at a LOT cheapter price. The company that wants to get the 105.5 slot looks more promising.


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

Cablevision fails to explain why _they_ *deserve* to be given the spectrum instead of an open auction for it as it should be. That's assuming this spectrum would even be taken away from NE*.

-Lyle J.P.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

If I recall correctly, I believe that Charlie has stated that forfeiture of any slots is a deal killer.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Yeah, whats the point in having a merger if you give up the benefits of a merger? I mean DUH!!! The reason for a merger is to combine the slots in use now to have more capacity, not to take away capacity.


----------



## bogi (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kevin _
> *Expect the cost of this service to be ridiculously high since Cablevision's basic cable service is already costs more than E*/D*. *


But they have the BEST INTERNET SERVICE availble. If cablevison was in my area I would switch the first minute I could get optimum online.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bogi _
> *
> 
> But they have the BEST INTERNET SERVICE availble. If cablevison was in my area I would switch the first minute I could get optimum online. *


They STILL haven't installed Optimum Online in my area, and I live in the New York metro area where there's a high population density. When I call them they keep saying it will be installed in 6 months but nothing has happened yet!


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Same here in Westchester. Cablevision is a nightmare, and I STILL can't get YES.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

Can you get Yes on the Dish Network?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Keith4USC _
> *Can you get Yes on the Dish Network? *


Nope. Dish Network and YES still haven't hammered out a deal yet, and it doesn't look like they will for the rest of this season. DirecTV carries YES though!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The internet by satellite and internet wired would be a big difference, just because one is good dont mean the other is going to be good either, although if they are known for good internet service they might have a good reputation when they bring about this new product. I know of someone that is not satisfied when his internet service goes out when there is no storm and he has to restart his computer again where as with the internet by satellite you dont have to reboot.

Would Cablevision get more customers because they are more well known by the public than Dish Network and DirecTv, been around longer, and because of all the subscribers that they have? Would people more likely get satellite because they are selling the service? They may not use their company they use now to start the satellite service in which everyone knows them by.

I know that the Charter everywhere service that uses satellite is really catching on out here with lots of people getting that, because of their name.


----------

